# Downtown Freshwater Fishing?



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Man, freshwater is not my forte. Can anyone help this fella out??


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

It's all good. I picked up a few bass within the first 20 min, then spent the rest of the day tending to the needs of a five year old. Wouldn't trade the day for anything. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Look into fishing Toho. Good bass fishing for you, great bluegill fishing for him!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Jig the pilings under the bridge for bass and troll small jigs through the openings for crappie. If they have the gates open on the west side throw some swim baits near the mouth. Note that the south side of the lake gets sprayed for the jet skiers and the north side is left untouched for the fishing.


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

Good info. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the title of your post.

Not to derail, but it brings to mind some other big city fishing spots:
For trout:
Pretty much anywhere along the Bow in Calgary
In Zurich, on the Limmat next to the train station

Anyone have any spots to pack a rod on a business trip or whatever?
Must be some around Salt Lake or Denver.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not great at freshwater but If you're in Ocala Lake Rousseau to your West, and Orange Lake to your North in McIntosh. Fished both when I was younger.


----------

